
How the middle class hoards wealth and opportunity for itself - urahara
https://www.theguardian.com/inequality/2017/jul/15/how-us-middle-classes-hoard-opportunity-privilege
======
walshemj
Given that broadly speaking middle class professional wages have been
stagnating for several decades I find this thesis had to take seriously.

